# Puffy nipples, wtf!!! Nolvadex?



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

So I'm on my bold200 & protodrol cycle.

About to enter week 4 & my nipples are puffy. Usually not noticable at all but suddenly they're visable through t-shirt!!!

Read loads of different opinions of what to do but need some more advice.

3 main questions I need answered please:

1- I can get my hands on nolvadex (temoxifin) should I just run that at 40mg every day until puffiness goes then drop it to 20mg every day throughout the rest of my cycle?

2- would nolvadex eliminate this temporarily or permenantly? (I.e after cycle will this puffy look hit back?) if temp, what would eliminate it permenantly?

3- am I being overly paranoid and it will likely go with pct?

Now it's not hard, it's not itchy, it's not even painful. It's just slightly "puffy"

I reaaaaly don't want gyno and this looks annoying as I think it looks the start of gyno!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't think Tamoxifen would be of any use in this case, you have been using a progesteron that might be giving you raised prolactin levels, in fact nolva might make things worse, the prolactin build up might be something that is high with you, I take 300mg of vit B6 to help against prolactin, but if things get out of hand there are ancilaries for this problem caber or bromo, these are hard to get hold of and can be expensive, what cycle have you been on is it just bold?? without any test??? sorry I don't know wwhat protodrol is???? I hope this helps


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i have puffy nipples and i have never taken a roid, i think mine is just a bit of fat though


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

freddee said:


> I don't think Tamoxifen would be of any use in this case, you have been using a progesteron that might be giving you raised prolactin levels, in fact nolva might make things worse, the prolactin build up might be something that is high with you, I take 300mg of vit B6 to help against prolactin, but if things get out of hand there are ancilaries for this problem caber or bromo, these are hard to get hold of and can be expensive, what cycle have you been on is it just bold?? without any test??? sorry I don't know wwhat protodrol is???? I hope this helps


Iforce nutritions bold200

iforce nutritions protodrol

nothing else apart from protein etc. No test.

I'm depressed as **** right now.

Nolva useless? See I read everywhere nolva is the way to go? Help!


----------



## snapon (Jan 3, 2011)

I have same problem. Lose some weight and it works wonders but it's not easy

Best of luck!


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Lose weight? I'm at 10-11% bodyfat. :s


----------



## snapon (Jan 3, 2011)

Titan-k said:


> Lose weight? I'm at 10-11% bodyfat. :s


Oh right I'm about 16%


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Nobody has had same similar symptoms during cycle???

Share some insight guys!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Another lesson learnt the hard way, always have your PCT and ancillaries in hand before you start the cycle. If prepared, you would of had nolva or letro or usde an AI etc, and the problem could have been reversed or reduced.

Try united pharmacies for the Nolva, however with the delivery time etc, the gyno will have had a fair few days to get going.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Once again it does not sound like gyno through aromatisation and nolva will have no or a worse effect on prolactin build up


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

if they are not sore sensetive or itchy it just means that your eastrogen is high not that you are getting gyno for sure.


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Gaz: I didn't say I can't get a hold of the products. I have my stuff on hand, and the stuff I don't I can pick them

up tomorrow... But I'm asking... What should I pick up exactly & how do I fix this!!!!!!!

Freddee: how would I know weather it's early signs of gyno or not??


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Steamrod: not itchy, painful, or anything what so ever. Just physical appearance is.... Puffy


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol now it's feeling itchy, likely down to paranoia.

They're just sensetive, always erect.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

if you do search on here there has been plenty of threads on this subject, when this type of gyno gets bad you get a donut affect around the nipple and also you can start excreting fluid from the nipple, just use key woeds like prolactin go on google and see what you can find there also, but what you have described does not sound estrogen linked....


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Titan-k said:


> Steamrod: not itchy, painful, or anything what so ever. Just physical appearance is.... Puffy


I have puffy nips when on test, dbol and such only if they get itchy do I take an AI or SERM. Dont take meds if you dont need them.


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Fredddeeeee: I never had this before cycle. My nipples hardly ever got "erect" and wouldn't be visable through clothing... Now it does.

No fluid, no lump, just puffy.

Now would nolva stop the production of eastrogen or soak up the already produced??


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Double post, sorry ^*


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

do your homework, it does not sound like estrogen, but prolactin build up....


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Why do you not just give an answer but speak in

riddles. I know knowledge is power but relax.

"Different things can cause gyno, but the main two things are estradiol and prolactin"

so no straight forward insight?


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok 1 question, how do I identify weather it's;

estradiol or prolactin??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Get hold of a f***ing AI such as Arimidex and start it at 0.5mg EOD up the dose as needed. For all the time spent asking for information you could have found this out somewhere else....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

* always remember to taper off the AI when you come into your PCT and dont just stop taking it


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Get hold of a f***ing AI such as Arimidex and start it at 0.5mg EOD up the dose as needed. For all the time spent asking for information you could have found this out somewhere else....


I reasearched.... And an AI is pretty useless at this stage, no?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

It should stop the issues you are having....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

How do you tell, you haven't got lumps, you have got irritation but you have puffyness around the nipple=prolactin, do a search, I said to you vit B6 can help, twice, I gave you meds that reverse it and told you nolva would not help in fact might make things worse, what more do you need I don't see any riddle there!


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

freddee said:


> How do you tell, you haven't got lumps, you have got irritation but you have puffyness around the nipple=prolactin, do a search, I said to you vit B6 can help, twice, I gave you meds that reverse it and told you nolva would not help in fact might make things worse, what more do you need I don't see any riddle there!


F-me!! I missed your post mate, well sorry. I'm so sh!tting myself that I missed it in a hurry that I am!!!

Dude vitamin b6 in high amounts: animal pak

caber or bromo. Bromo being harsher & killing appetite.

I'll try get that asap(likely by Friday) and do I take this while on my cycle or do I end my cycle??

I love you if this works. Drinks on me!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You take vitamin B6 from H&B they sell 100mg tabs, you take 300mg a day spread through the day, what you get in your food won't matter but don't go too high because it effects your nervous system, animal pack is a waste of money, I part manage a supplement shop!!!!!!, I take vit B6 365 days a year cos it also metabolises amino acids! the caber or similer, I don't know you will have to do a search on these..... prohormones are **** get on the real thing were you can do the background work and read proper profiles then make an educated decision......


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

freddee said:


> You take vitamin B6 from H&B they sell 100mg tabs, you take 300mg a day spread through the day, what you get in your food won't matter but don't go too high because it effects your nervous system, animal pack is a waste of money, I part manage a supplement shop!!!!!!, I take vit B6 365 days a year cos it also metabolises amino acids! the caber or similer, I don't know you will have to do a search on these..... prohormones are **** get on the real thing were you can do the background work and read proper profiles then make an educated decision......


I'm not doubting your knowledge man. I assumed working my way up to the real thing would be the right steps to take. (plus I'm not good with needles)

if I'm unable to get my hands on bromo or caber would there be alternatives?

Animal pak contains 180mg of b6 (9000% rda!?) would I really need such high amounts of 300mg... Meaning approx 18000% rda.

Would I need to end my cycle? Or continue?

And I get all my stuff from a private supplement store (non-franchise) and as cool as the dude is, very misleading information. I can't begin to explain how bad. Dude sells ph without pct etc etc.

Thank you so much for the info man, I seriously owe you a drink. Thumbs up!!


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, got the vit b6 and taking as told. Will hopefully get the Cabergoline by Friday (or worse case by Monday)

but now my nip's are feeling itchy/ burning sensation. :s

how long before the effects of b6 are in place?

Btw I've ended the cycle. Reversitol & mass fx in place.

super depressed.

The proto doesn't aromatise but bold does. Proto all the way. But swing as though bold has taken 3weeks to take effect does this mean it'll take another 3weeks to die out from my system?

I've read in multiple threads that some products "soak up" the effect of gyno but once you stop using the products the gyno will come back unless you use something to stop the production of gyno..., what will the b6 & Cabergoline do exactly?

B6: hormonal balance

Cabergoline: stops tit juice forming

so what's stopping it permenantly?


----------



## JoshLarge999 (Jan 16, 2011)

Probably prolactin issue which is causing it.

Id personally drop it all and hit it hard with letro + dostinex/caber if you can get it


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

personally I think something like Tbol is much safer that a prohormone ssuch as M1T any oral will not be active in your system after 2 days so any adverse effects will go with it, if you are so worried then I would stop your cycle now, but I can't make that decision for you, and yes take 300mg of vit B6 a day and don't buy animal anything its just too expensive for what it is, and if you have slight puffiness of the nipple I think it will go down, people use AI's for gyno, I always add masteron to my cycle and it works for me, but it might not work for everyone, look below and read these related threads you might pick up some valuable info there!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Dostinex yes if it gets out of hand letro no imo


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Vit b6 is researched to be safe until 1000mg-6000mg (damage range)

I'll dose at 600untill results then maintain at 180(animal pal amount)

the under the counter prods are on their way. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

dostinex, which I forgot, might be your best bet, however I don't think you will need it, though it does no harm to have on hand if this is something you suffer from easily! how much it says take, I would not go too heavy but play it by ear and see how you go....


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Ofcourse, how long before I should see affect?

Like I said caber or dostinex should be with me asap. I'll know exactly when by this afternoon.

I think it was mainly down to my paranoia, feels better now but likely a placeabo affect.

I had no idea ai's were essential. I've got the whole shazam with vits etc etc bcaas and all sorts. My epic research fail cost me a gyno experience! (hopefully temporary!)


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

We live and we learn, as far as supps are concerned you start with protein then some form of creatine though it is a luxury item a lot of people use an NOx like me Like I say I have vit B6 all the time because if you are on a high protein diet it is neccesary imo, but the amount of money people waste!! on poor supps, the internet is a minefield....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

How long, ???? it could be a few days???? it might be more noticable to you than anyone else, but I don't think it is a perminent as bad cases of estrogen based gyno...


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks a bunch man, I've been down since it's popped up (2days ago)

killed my enthusiasm, made me end my cycle early. As long as it's gone I'll be happy as can be!!!

I'll give it a few days then keep you guys updated!


----------



## Titan-k (Jan 8, 2011)

Woop woop, it's going down!!!!

The puffy'nes has reduced in size/swelling. I'm so damn happy!!!!!

Ok, new q: once it goes down, is it gone? Or chance it'll pop back up when I stop pct/high dose vit b6?

Oh jeez, thank you fredddeeeee, your a legend!


----------

